# Chautauqua lake 5/26 - 6/2



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

I am heading to Chautauqua lake over Memorial day week. This will be my first time there. Has anyone heard how they are doing for bass or walleye? Any advice on what lures and locations for either would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Im heading up around the same time. Maybe we can hook up and find some fish. This will be my first time over there as well, so any help or tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe we can hook up? Smart A__ !! Let's go to Kame's and Gander get some stuff on Monday night.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Bass season doesn't come in until the 3rd week in June i believe.


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

It doesn't but you can catch and release until then. Plus there are always walleye too.


----------



## mcvay22j (May 21, 2007)

Fished Chautauqua for bass last Thursday and Friday ( Yes, you can legally fish for bass this time of year. They just changed the regualtions to allow catch and release only fishing for bass prior to the 3rd Saturday in June. This is the first year for the new regulations). We are headed up again this weekend. The water temperature is only in the low 50's, but the big smallies are hitting very good. We had a total of 20 fish with 5 fish over 4 pounds on Thursday. The largemouth are a little sluggish with the cold front last week, but we still managed some 2-3 pound fish. Sure beats the inland lakes in Ohio.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

My dad and I are going to fish Chautuqua Thursday through Sunday- any tips on what the bass are hittign and where to fish--Also any suggestions on a campsite that has dockage. I checked with Camp Chautuqua and they have camps and docks but $50.00 night between both, seemed kinda pricey to me. Any info is appreciated-

tight lines,
Ron


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Terminator 1/2 oz. chartruese double willow spinnerbaits.

pig and jig/with creature trailer.

black and orange blade northland reedrunner spinnerbaits


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Try the point outside of Dewitville Bay toward the condos for smallies....Its an 'ol faithful spot!


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

Im heading up there 7/20 and 7/21 does anybody know of any lodging in the area


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll shoot a question at ya ShutUpNFish ~ I'm heading up mid-July for some musky action. Any input on places or lures i should try throwning, or will trolling be the better plan?

thanks, AJ


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

One of the guys from my bass circuit has been up there the past week man i wanted to kill him. Everyday he was sending me some sweet pics of 3,4,5lb LM and SM. I will ask him for some info for you guys.


----------



## mcvay22j (May 21, 2007)

Smallmouth fishing was AWESOME over Memorial day weekend. Three and four pounders all day off the beds. We had several 5 pounders. Had over 50 fish on Saturday with all over 16". We sight fished the upper end with tubes and creature type lures. The weekend before we caught all our fish on stickbaits and Senko type lures. We did not catch many largemouth in the upper end and I do not think they were on the beds up there yet. The few we did catch looked like they still had eggs in them. The next week or two should be good for largemouth. The water in the upper lake was in the low 60's. We did not fish the lower end any so I do not know how the fishing is down there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

FishOnAj:

Sorry I didn't reply sooner...been busy. Mid July is the perfect time for versatility and however you like to fish for muskies. If casting, concentrate on the deep weed edges or suspended weed beds throwing jerkbaits, cranks or bucktail spinners....my lure of choice is jerkbaits...some hot colors to use at Chautauqua are fire tiger, natural perch and anything with gold. You can also troll these deep edges using Wileys,monster shads or Leos...same colors. If you troll deeper water, concentrate on schools of baitfish you find on your fish finder. Don't be afraid to troll deeper water with lures that go from 8 to 15' deep. I've caught fish in 70' of water with my lure diving 8'! By this time of year, you can also troll speeds up to 5.5 mph. I particulary like the North end of the lake toward Mayville...Dewitville Bay and in front of the condos. There are, however, nice weed beds in the Southern end to cast and troll as well. You should not have any trouble finding nice weeds by that time of year either. Find weeds, and you will find muskies. The only trouble with trolling Chautauqua this time of year is the floaters caused by the big blue weed cutting machines. If you have anymore specific questions, don't hesitate to PM me. Best of luck to you!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I'll post a report when i get back


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Should be up there for a week in july!
Hopefully!
Looking foward to reading your results.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm going up July 13-21. Anyone else gonna be up those days? Anyone know what radio channel they monitor there? 

AJ


----------



## neagles (Aug 11, 2006)

We are going to be up there the 20,21 and 22of july. We are going as a club to fish a club tournament then


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Fishing was great over the past week. We started off doing OK over Memorial weekend then things got hot by the end of the week. Took a couple of days checking out the lake and trying to find some numbers of cooperative fish. With the warm temps all week the surface temp went from 65° up to 75° by Saturday. We had over 40 bass in about 3 hours of fishing on Thursday and well over 60 in less than 6 hours of fishing on Friday. We had several large and smallmouth over 4 lbs. We caught fish on just about everything we threw. Senko style baits were the most productive baits fishing under and around docks and gravel and weed edges. If you guys like fishing a Senko style bait try the strike king zero. It is much more durable than the Senko. We lost several Senkos after one fish. At $7.00 a bag that can get exspensive. I caught 13 on one zero before it was too beat up that it wouldn't sink. Great lake I can't wait to go back in the fall.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Edge13 and my self are heading to chautaqua on thursday 6/7 for the smallies, and hopefully some walleyes. We never have a problem finding and catching the bass. The walleye are a little hit and miss sometimes, any report on them?


----------

